# Dodge Charger 2007 SRT8 ''General Lee''



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

It's been a long time since I've posted something here. So here goes, this is what I'm currectly working on. Not easy to fit the roller cage inside 'cause the way the doors opens. I made the decals and the roller cage. This kit is not the best kit around, too many parts are molded into a single piece The engine is also crap (Rrrrrr.). Anyhow, I bought it, I'll finish it. Here's some pics:

http://picasaweb.google.ca/IMPS.REAL.COTE/Charger07SRT8GENERALLEEStephane?feat=directlink

Steph


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I was wondering if and when some body would do that. Looking good there 
f1steph.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Yeah, that looks good. Please post more when you can. I thought I saw one at the SEMA show a year or three ago.
Chris


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Yep I will. I'm still having a fight with the roller cage. The door speakers are touching the cage, so both doors are not closing shut. Maybe if I used thinner tubing, I wouldn't have this problem. Anyhow, I've just super glued them 2 minutes ago. I'll go wash my car so in 30 minutes it should be ready to do another test fit. If that goes well, I'll be able to complete this kit in no time. Steph


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

I'm done. I'll take better pictures sometime next week.

http://picasaweb.google.ca/IMPS.REAL.COTE/Charger07SRT8GENERALLEEStephane?feat=directlink

Steph


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

The General Lee had the doors welded shut in the show and that model looks to be a bit too tall and short in length. But it's still looking good though.:thumbsup:


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Oh you're absolutely right. Today's Charger isn't the best choice if they (movie producers) wanted to make the same TV show with the same stunts. I'd go for the 2009 Challenger 'cause in my point of view is by far a much nicer car. I don't know if you know this but somebody did find the first 69 Charger used in the pilot in 1978. Check this out, you'll find very interresting info about how it was built:

http://www.edmunds.com/insideline/do/Features/articleId=119349

Steph


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Steph, nice work. It looks great. Reminds me of the SEMA car. 
If I may add a suggestion. Painting the window trims black would really set it off. It'll help break up the orange a bit as well as look realistic. Just a suggestion. At any rate you did a great job.









Chris


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I'm curious as to what brand of a charger kit you used for the General.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

irishtrek said:


> I'm curious as to what brand of a charger kit you used for the General.


pretty sure it is the Revell Uptown issue. Judging by the doors.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

superduty455 said:


> Steph, nice work. It looks great. Reminds me of the SEMA car.
> If I may add a suggestion. Painting the window trims black would really set it off. It'll help break up the orange a bit as well as look realistic. Just a suggestion. At any rate you did a great job.
> 
> 
> ...


Well Chris, I had the same car as an exemple. It's super nice.... As for painting the window trims black, like you say it would look nicer but I'm scared to do a mistake. I though of it a bit too late, actually when the decals were applied an sealed. I'm scared to do like always, a major goof. 

And yes I did used the Revell Uptown version. Not a good choice like I said in earlier posts, the interior is way to narrow to put a nice roller cage..... plus there's no detailed engine, chassis, suspension...... the list could be very long. Stay away from this kit..... From now on, if it doesn't say on the box ''detailed engine'', the kit will stay on the self ......

Steph


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Steph, I think you did a pretty good job with what you had to work with. I'm a curbside builder anyway as I build a lot more Foreign exotic kits, so engine or not doesn't mater to me. IT matters if it is an integral part of the car though.

I didn't mean to seem nit-picky about your car, I apologize if it felt that way. I just wanted to help and offer opinion. I know exactly what you mean about screwing up though. One day you'll get over it and not worry about it. I have and have a lot more fun now.

I look forward to your next build!
Chris


----------

